

Made in the Future - tillos
http://madeinthefuture.co/

======
cyphunk
I'm not exactly sure why this project annoys me. It could be the overly
idealistic language. Though I find idealism usefull I appreciate more when it
isn't wrapped into fortune cookie language. More and more it seams that design
companies like Idea and design schools like MIT's media lab are just turning
into marketing firms and teach or espouse a language over content. aka, what i
expect from fortune cookies, not those looking to break new ground.

